# Conscious Culture Festival: Tonasket, Washington



## Charlie (May 14, 2014)

It's a music festival at the same place as barterfaire. It's happening June 20th-22nd. Tickets are being sold online, or you can get them at the gate. I think it's $50 per person for camping. If you volunteer 8 hours, you can get in free.


----------

